# off topic tech help plz



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

Need some help plz... I am a member on both here and plantedtank.net but for the past 3 days PT will not open. Doesn't matter if I try to go right to the forums or the home page I get nothin. At first I thought the site was down until I went to a friends home and got on the page with np. So I went home thinking site was back up... still nothin page cannot be found. I've since had a few others try to load the page and they have np. I can open any other page on the entire web that I have tried with np but PT I still get nothin for 3 days now. I've cleared the cookies, ran my virus scan over and over, did several other things. I am relatively computer proficient but I am now out of ideas and I neeeeeeeeeed my PT lol. I'm addicted just like everyone else. Any tech suggestions or known causes would be appreciated. Thanks

Matt S


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you trying IE? Try Firefox.

Start > Run > cmd [Press enter]
Type in: ping The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links

Paste back here what you see...can your computer find the server?


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

tried Firefox already. Same thing. Page comes up cannot find server. Just tried command prompt with "ping plantedtank.net" 4 packets send 0 received lost 4 it says. Frustrated...

Matt


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

classic "the page cannot be displayed"

grrr


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you tried flushing the DNS resolver cache?
At the command prompt:
ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

I hadn't... but I have now ty for the suggestion. Good idea but still "page cannot be displayed" and no ping

Yet still all other sites in the universe work perfectly

Matt


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you tried using the ip address?
64.38.26.212


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Error message: The page cannot be displayed
Page cannot be Displayed?! IE6


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

rebooting, brb. tried the netsh winsock reset from that link epic.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

still no go... said that it was reset and needed to reboot . Rebooted... still no go. What I'm wondering is why it is just plantedtank that I can't go to. What would randomly cause it to not allow me to that site alone. Nothing changed in any setups anywhere that I can recall.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks so far for the suggestions... I'm gettin very frustrated.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

This might work, haven't ever used it: Fix DNS errors with PageFix DNS error fix software


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

MStars30,
I know you tried ping. What about tracert? Paste the results back in here.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Moses>
C:\Documents and Settings\Moses>tracert plantedtank.net

Tracing route to plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 11 ms 11 ms 9 ms 73.42.220.1
2 16 ms 9 ms 9 ms 12.244.250.177
3 15 ms 36 ms 15 ms 12.118.112.9
4 24 ms 29 ms 21 ms tbr2-p012401.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.142]
5 23 ms 23 ms 22 ms tbr2-cl18.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.10.134]
6 21 ms 21 ms 22 ms gbr1-p40.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.11.50]
7 24 ms 23 ms 21 ms gar1-p360.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.123.193.153]
8 24 ms 22 ms 25 ms 12.118.96.34
9 21 ms 25 ms 37 ms border10.ge3-0-bbnet2.chi.pnap.net [216.52.128.7
8]
10 37 ms 36 ms 37 ms fastservers-1.border10.chi.pnap.net [216.52.130.
166]
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Moses>


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am suffering withdrawls from my PT forums =/. Theres gotta be some IT wizards around here =) Thanks for the suggestions so far guys

Matt S


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you tried a different DNS server?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

MStars30 said:


> I am suffering withdrawls from my PT forums =/. ...


Ahh! But there's always APC!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Moses,
It's nothing you can do. It is something about how Fastservers.net is handling their routing. I'm guessing PT is hosted by them.

I don't know how this can affect only you, though. I have no problems with getting there.

And I've got to say I prefer APC anyway


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Laith said:


> Ahh! But there's always APC!


That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am obviously on both places lol. But that doesn't solve my problem. I want to be able to access that site as well. People are all so helpful both places. 1 person can't access only 1 specific site.....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's what my tracert looks like so you can see a good example



> C:\Documents and Settings\mzs>tracert plantedtank.net
> 
> Tracing route to plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you have any adware, spyware, etc. type of program running on your PC? It's remotely possible that the anti-X program is blocking anything from Active X controls to hosted ads, thus preventing the loading of the site, if page loading is sequential. Just an idea.

You may also wish to contact the site admin via email to see if they have any ideas. They may be able to contact their server admins and see what they have to say.


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 26, 2006)

no adware that I can think of or that I know is running no. Also I didn't change anything from one day to the next from when it worked fine to when it stopped working. I see your tracert up there and see it was "successful" or w/e you'd call it but don't know how to remedy my own. Not very familiar with that. I still can't understand how the 1 site out of like 2-3 that I visit each day is the 1 I can't access. ALL other sites work flawlessly

Still open to suggestions, thanks all of you for your comments so far again

Matt


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I got your quick message. PM me your e-mail/AIM/Yahoo so I can get him to help ya.


----------



## CONDUCT (Jul 25, 2006)

I see you hang is at fastservers-1.border10.chi.pnap.net [216.52.130.
166] they could of had some routing issues because I was not able to get over at PT forums. As you can see now on my tracert I am now able to access PT forums. This could of also been a DNS issues if your current ISP was having problems contacting another DNS. You can always change your DNS I would though how ever find a close DNS.

Tracing route to plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms 64.71.75.254
3 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms 64.71.65.54
4 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms border2-core1-livermore.p2p.trvnet.net [64.71.64
.253]
5 44 ms 24 ms 19 ms des-edge-01.inet.qwest.net [65.121.138.221]
6 383 ms 362 ms 385 ms des-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.159.21]
7 380 ms 344 ms 349 ms cer-core-02.inet.qwest.net [205.171.205.78]
8 80 ms 42 ms 33 ms chp-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net [205.171.139.150]
9 70 ms 106 ms 71 ms bpr1-so-5-0-0.ChicagoEquinix.savvis.net [208.174
.226.29]
10 131 ms 140 ms 137 ms dcr2-so-4-3-0.Chicago.savvis.net [208.175.10.237
]
11 89 ms 140 ms 90 ms acr2-so-0-0-0.chicago.savvis.net [208.172.3.82]

12 46 ms 44 ms 57 ms 208.172.10.202
13 49 ms 41 ms 42 ms border10.ge3-0-bbnet2.chi.pnap.net [216.52.128.7
8]
14 54 ms 56 ms 67 ms fastservers-1.border10.chi.pnap.net [216.52.130.
166]
15 56 ms 53 ms 53 ms plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]

Trace complete.

From turbomkt tracert you can see the route was not the same 11 98 ms 98 ms 97 ms g2-0.gsr12012.cf.fastservers.net [216.218.230.21
8]
C:\Documents and Settings\mzs>tracert plantedtank.net

Tracing route to plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.2.1
2 12 ms 12 ms 12 ms adsl-.dsl.sndg02.sbcglobal.net []
3 * * 12 ms dist1-vlan60.sndg02.pbi.net [63.200.206.194]
4 12 ms 11 ms 12 ms bb2-g5-3-0.sndgca.sbcglobal.net [206.13.30.87]
5 15 ms 15 ms 14 ms bb2-p9-0.bcvloh.sbcglobal.net [151.164.242.46]
6 16 ms 16 ms 16 ms ex1-p15-0.eqlaca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.41.29]
7 16 ms 16 ms 16 ms ex2-p9-0.eqlaca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.40.162]
8 15 ms 16 ms 17 ms gige-g9-0.gsr12012.lax.he.net [64.62.164.77]
9 49 ms 49 ms 49 ms pos4-0.gsr12012.dal.he.net [66.160.184.6]
10 74 ms 73 ms 74 ms pos10-0.gsr12012.chi.he.net [216.218.132.114]
11 98 ms 98 ms 97 ms g2-0.gsr12012.cf.fastservers.net [216.218.230.21
8]
12 98 ms 98 ms 98 ms plantedtank.net [64.38.26.212]

Trace complete.


----------

